# Graphite stocks



## Thomas M (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi there

Does anyone have any thoughts on companies or the commodity graphite itself?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you thinking graphene (the trendy new super compound) as opposed to graphite (the cheap material that pencils are made of)?


----------



## Pitama (Apr 11, 2021)

For the EV market, there are some good Canadian options out there, some flying under the radar still, others less so. 

Globally we are seeing demand start to outpace what China can supply, and so there is a bit of a scramble going on trying to accelerate or re-start a bunch of stalled projects. 

You want to look for the right combination of small market cap, good quality ore, and readiness to enter the market asap. There are some plays out there that sort of look good on paper because of the deposit, but practically speaking they are a few years out from production. 

Companies like Nouveau Monde, Talga, and Syrah are more or less leading the charge, and we'll see how well they turn the momentum into real profit potential in the next couple years here. Depending on how things go for the early entrants and the EV market in general, we could see a pretty widespread boom in the graphite sector just generally. 

All in my own opinion/do your own research.


----------



## Pitama (Apr 11, 2021)

There is no commodity "graphite" per say, because the grades are so variable. Variability in grade, and the value of the applications for that particular grade, are numerous and variable.... so hence no benchmark prices really. Because this aspect is hard to project, it also makes it harder for miners to get funds, because funders aren't always confident enough in price. That is basically why the world market is so behind. China has dominated supply, and kept prices low enough that global entry into the market has been difficult.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

Graphano & Lomiko are pretty good small cap picks.


----------



## Kilbarry20 (Aug 19, 2020)

Soon to be the King of the Planet is Zentek (ZEN’ -formerly Zen Graphene Solutions. One proven, HealthCare product- the ZenGuard mask, which is 100% protective against Covid. Also, a Blood Aptimer test for diseases like Cancer, being reviewed. Graphene Additives to Rocket Fuel.

Multiple irons in the fire. About to explode.


----------

